#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Bekeerling...

## Sabr02

Hallo allemaal, salaam alaikoum,

Via deze weg probeer ik in contact te komen met een leuke Marokkaanse dame waarmee ik op termijn de stap naar het huwelijk zou kunnen maken insha'Allah. 

Ikzelf ben een hoogopgeleide Nederlandse man met gemixte afkomst van begin dertig. Door een lange relatie met een Marokkaanse heb ik veel kennis van de Marokkaanse cultuur opgedaan en is de islam op mijn pad gekomen hamdoulilah. Gaandeweg kwam ik erachter dat veel facetten van de religie goed bij me passen. Geheel zelfstandig heb ik mij verder verdiept in de religie en heb ik een aantal jaar geleden de stap genomen om te bekeren naar de Islam.

Omdat ik veel affiniteit heb met de Marokkaanse cultuur heb ik een voorkeur voor een Marokkaanse dame. Ik zou daarom graag in contact komen met een zelfstandige, eigentijdse (dus niet traditioneel) en bescheiden ingestelde Marokkaanse dame. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een dame die tussen de 22 en 31 jaar is, woonachtig is in de randstad en nuchter omgaat met het geloof omdat ik dat zelf ook doe. De meeste mensen hebben het beeld van het type bekeerling die de religie in strikte mate aanhangt. De religie neemt een belangrijke plek in mijn leven in, maar ik ben NIET praktiserend. 

Herken jij je jezelf in bovenstaande of heb je vragen dan ontvang ik graag je reactie via een PM.

----------


## Sabr02

Uppppp

----------


## safiya33

Goedeavond mr...?. Ik zag jouw oproepje voorbij komen en dacht why not? Niet geschoten is altijd mis zegt men☺️. Ik moet zeggen dat ik onder de indruk ben van jouw profiel. Ik zal een korte omschrijving geven van mezelf. Ik ben van oorsprong Berbers. Ik ben 1.69. Lang, slank, heb donker haar. Draag een hoofddoek, Donkere ogen, aantrekkelijk. Houd van reizen, sporten, winkelen Haha. Welke dame houdt er nou niet van🙄. 
Ik sta positief in het leven. Ben erg lief, zorgzaam, ben een true familie mens. Houd van gezelligheid. Lachen. Kan genieten van de kleine dingen in het leven. Zo thats me in een noten dop. Mocht mijn bericht interesse in jou hebben gewekt, schroom niet en laat een bericht achter and who knows?

Liefs S.

----------


## Saloua_25

Priv bericht?

----------


## Sabr02

Upppppp

----------


## Sabr02

Uppppp

----------


## Sabr02

Uppppp

----------


## Nihadniya

moge Allah swt je vrome vrouw schenken ik n shaa Allah!

----------


## Sabr02

Dank je, inshaAllah

----------


## abbasi

Salam alaikom. Zusters kijk uit voor deze neppe bekeerling.hji zegt dat hij niet praktiserend is duidelijk. Had al een lange relatie met een Marokkaanse dame
Onbetrouwbaar dus.

----------


## Sabr02

Oh jij bepaalt even dat elke moslim een salafist moet zijn....

Voor mijn bekering had ik een lange relatie ja. Sinds wanneer is het voor een niet moslim verboden om een relatie te hebben? Leer jij maar eerst goed Nederlands typen in plaats van te oordelen...

----------


## abbasi

> Oh jij bepaalt even dat elke moslim een salafist moet zijn....
> 
> Ik bepaal niets en oordeel over niemand . Ik zeg niet dat je salafyst moet zijn.ik ben ook niet van deze groepering.maar heb er wel respect voor.
> Jij zegt dat jij niet praktiserend bent daar gaat het om.dat is tegenstrijdig
> Ik denk dat ik wel nederlands kan .heb wel hoger opleiding genoten alhamdolillah 
> 
> 
> Voor mijn bekering had ik een lange relatie ja. Sinds wanneer is het voor een niet moslim verboden om een relatie te hebben? Leer jij maar eerst goed Nederlands typen in plaats van te oordelen...


......

----------


## Sabr02

Dus elke bekeerling dient volgens jou praktiserend te zijn? Marokkanen en Turken heb je in alle soorten maar van een bekeerling mag je volgens jou dus maar 1 soort hebben. Wat een hypocriete en bekrompen gedachtegang zeg. Verder noem je iemand die je totaal niet kent nep en onbetrouwbaar. En dan kom je zeggen dat je niets bepaald en over niemand oordeelt. Wat een clown ben jij zeg haha 

Je denkt dat je wel Nederlands kan? Nou aan je spelling hier is dat niet af te zien....

----------


## abbasi

Dit zegt genoeg over je karakter..je probeert er om heen te draaien. Dat ik geen nederlands kan typpen.je begrijp toch wat ik bedoel Je bent gewoon onbetrouwbaar daar blijf bij .

----------


## Sabr02

Hahaha, denk vooral wat je wil denken.

----------


## Sabr02

Uppppp

----------


## nadiatj29

Hele discussie hier hahaha! Vriend de Islam is niet een identiteit die je aanneemt om vervolgens te zeggen "ik ben niet praktiserend" 

Get Ur facts straight. 

Succes met je Zoektocht

----------


## nadiatj29

Hahaha succes

----------

